# Fisher Minute Mount II motor rebuild?



## Hooked (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm looking to rebuild my Minute Mount II Hydraulic Motor MUE-6301. It was new in 2009. I cannot find what I thought would be a simple repair part. The armature, brushes and bearing is fine. The motor cap failed due to corrosion allowing water to enter near the "+" and "-" studs that slide into the cap. Does anyone know where I could buy just the motor cap for what appears to be a Prestolite 12V motor?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not sure, however i put a new motor on my older mm2 last week and it is SAM replacement motor for 150$ if you are looking for a new motor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Rebuild shop I would guess


----------



## Hooked (Dec 29, 2015)

Guess I'm too much of a Yankee to throw away a perfectly good motor that just needs a new cover. Thanks


----------



## Hooked (Dec 29, 2015)

I tried a local rebuild shop. They typically have parts for everything. In this case they said they don't rebuild them as they can sell a replacement motor for $150.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooked;2084901 said:


> I tried a local rebuild shop. They typically have parts for everything. In this case they said they don't rebuild them as they can sell a replacement motor for $150.


I have a brand new one still in the box $75. Where are you located?


----------



## Hooked (Dec 29, 2015)

FordFisherman;2085814 said:


> I have a brand new one still in the box $75. Where are you located?


Rowley ma.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

75 or 150....easy pay that for peace of mind for a new unit.

For me, that's a easy choice.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooked;2086004 said:


> Rowley ma.


Im in CT if you want to take a ride


----------

